# One less possum



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I went out for an evening hunt and heard branches rustling. I looked up to see a possum looking down at me. Steel ball bearing hit him right under the neck and he dropped like a ton of bricks. Dead as a dodo. Catty was homemade with double TBG. 27 cm long 26mm at forks and 16mm at the pouch. Ammo 15mm ball bearing.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Sniper shot! Perfect! Now throw him on the grill, yummmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shot! That setup was setup expecting something of that size right? Those bands and 15mm steels should generate a ton of force


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good shot! That setup was setup expecting something of that size right? Those bands and 15mm steels should generate a ton of force


Yes , the possums are very tough so I usually shoot with heavy bands and ammo. I tested those bands last week with some 264 grain 14mm lead balls and got 35 fpe, so they are very effective. The last few possums I have shot with them I have got penetration through their fur which is not easy.


----------



## Thwack (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice shot for clean and humane kill, congratulations!


----------

